# Glencoe White House and Capitol Building?



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Anyone ever get these?

The White House is supposedly 17" wide x 14" deep x 8" high.
Also supposedly includes 40mm figures of the first 36 US Presidents.

The Capitol Building is supposedly 26" wide x 10" deep x 10" high.
This would be great for a Earth Vs The Flying Saucers diorama. LOL!

What's the quality like? The figures are dang small too? LOL!

Was thinking about getting these. Any opinions?

Thanks,

James


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Had 'em years ago by the original manufacturer (Lifelike?). Detail is fair to average (the molds are pretty old & to my knowledge haven't been updated). Nice kits from a historic perspective...

"Earth vs. The Flying Saucers?"...:thumbsup: There's a use I never would've envisioned!


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Somebody makes a kit/after market add-on like this. 

Tailhook? CultTVman? Dave Merryman? anyone?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Huzz to the rescue!!!

Shyhook Models makes a replacement dome with embedded saucer. Here it is!

http://www.skyhookmodels.com/models.htm

Huzz


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

I too wonder about the quality of details on these buildings. Just how crisp is everything?

thanks,
Josh


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Plastic is sort of thick-ish, detail is reasonably crisp (to me). But these were edu-ma-cational kits, not exacting replicas, so there's plenty of shortcuts in the details, like no windows on the dome. Regardless, I think they make pretty impressive models. Glencoe--last kit company standing!


----------

